# April 15 and 16 at "The Gate" Oval racing!!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Kids,

I'm posting this early so you can save these dates.
April 15 practice from 2pm to 9pm
April 16 practice then oval racing!! Doors open 8am drivers meeting at 11:30am racing starts at noon.

Classes are:

Novice "BRP"
Pancar stock (brushed Assoc. 370 motor with 1/18 electronics)
Pancar Lipo and 3100Kv (1/18 electronics with 0 timing)
Pancar open (anything goes)
Mini Latemodels (4200Kv max motor with 1/18 electronics open timing)
Mini Sliders (4200Kv max moto with 1/18 electronics open timing)

Things may be altered or changed a bit, but this will get the ball rolling


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Will this be the BIG OVAL like we ran last time?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> Will this be the BIG OVAL like we ran last time?


It will very close to Darlington Raceway 

http://www.nascar.com/races/tracks/dar/


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Will this be the 1/18th Oval nationals :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Will this be the 1/18th Oval nationals :thumbsup:


I'm working on the "politics" now 

Could be....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

politics ?? Just say it is Your in charge.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> politics ?? Just say it is Your in charge.


I'm not in charge of anything..lol..


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I hope DJ66 is ready to race by then


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I hope DJ66 is ready to race by then


*I HOPE SO TO..:thumbsup:*


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

David - glade to see you back on hobby talk!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> David - glade to see you back on hobby talk!


*THANKS MICRO....HOPE TO BE BACK RACING SOON.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cant wait for this race! Should be a very cool track!!! I am getting my LiPo BRP ready!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> Cant wait for this race! Should be a very cool track!!! I am getting my LiPo BRP ready!


 
Le po with a rapture and telematry


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

those are the dates we open the campground, but with the weather we are suffering through, this might just be possible??!!
If so it will be last min. & my boys will be there as well!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Another trip to OHIO!!!


tenative:

BRP stock
BRP brushless

2 drivers for Youth


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Where is this track? Dont think i have ever been there.... maybe wife will be out of hospital by then?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DWBryan said:


> Where is this track? Dont think i have ever been there.... maybe wife will be out of hospital by then?


The Gate is located in Brunswick, Ohio.
Maybe Bud could chime in how far it is from you're place.
If I remember correctly we made a road trip to your oval track at the old school building many years ago..lol..


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I hear we have some sponcers jumping on for this BIG oval race!!!!

Be sure to mark the date on your calendars!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yep it has been a while back... I rem that day I had bad radio problems so just called the races... got me a good FM after that.
I took a look and its a bit far for me.. I ran at classic?? over there once and that has been a long time ago also.. it was a lot of fun.
Maybe some day I'll be able to travel more.. but right now I dont trust my old kulnker to take me farther than I intend to walk back if it should decide to finish falling apart.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave >> Good to here from You :thumbsup:


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Hay there Bud.. I didnt fall of the planet, just getting old and falling apart LOL
Trying to move a few items from the boxes in the shop to get some more of the good stuff bling 
After seeing thoes vids of you doing warp 10 I just have to make me one... gota blow the dust off the cars and the track this spring if not B4.
Its good to see your still doing what ya do best and having a good time doing it.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi from TOLEDO !!! Is the mini latemodel adults? kids? what classes u have. were into both. my boys 11 but races very well. how much is the fees? Are u doin trophies or prizes for 1st 2nd 3rd?. let us know please here or [email protected] thanks


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> hi from TOLEDO !!! Is the mini latemodel adults? kids? what classes u have. were into both. my boys 11 but races very well. how much is the fees? Are u doin trophies or prizes for 1st 2nd 3rd?. let us know please here or [email protected] thanks


We have just 1 mini latemodel class, 2S lipo, 4200KV motors, rubber tires, 1/18 esc's with open timing.

We're working on sponsors and race prizes.

We'll have something for 1, 2, and 3rd in each main.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sponsors are jumping on board for this race! Looks like this will be "The Oval" event to attend for Micro Carpet Racing!

Keep in mind the BRP Summer Points Series has the first race of the series on April 8th at the "New" Gate. This will be the first race with the new LiPo 3100Kv class. I hear the track will be "very similar" to the Mini Darlington Challenge race the following week end. Great opportunity to shake down a new ride, and enjoy some of the best local racing around!

Hope to see you at the track!


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi from toledo. TEAM MARTIS. very interested in coming to the race. let us know the details so we can get hotel n stuff. plan on running mini late model stock class. had a great time last time we raced ther. " mini pocono challenge" . DARLINGTON wow seems fun an looks fast too. our type of racing! thanks TEAM MARTIS


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

is this race still on? need to make hotel plans n stuff.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> is this race still on? need to make hotel plans n stuff.


Yes the race is on.
Track will be set up Thursday the 14th and ready for practice the 15th!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm going to try to make this one, wayne do u need any track set-up help?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

tcian said:


> I'm going to try to make this one, wayne do u need any track set-up help?


For sure! I'll let you know when I'm going up.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

HI from toledo . SWEET !!!! we will be ther for this oval race 4 sure. Same place as b4 right. You havent moved since last summer right? I'm goin to make my hotel plans then for those dates. TEAM MARTIS


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> HI from toledo . SWEET !!!! we will be ther for this oval race 4 sure. Same place as b4 right. You havent moved since last summer right? I'm goin to make my hotel plans then for those dates. TEAM MARTIS


Same place as last years race!


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome sg1 Had a good time last trip . TEAM MARTIS


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

sg1 said:


> For sure! I'll let you know when I'm going up.


Alright sounds good


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Added event to the race!!*

It just so happens to be my little guys birthday the Sunday following the race. So we'll be bringing cake for everyone if they sing 
I think he'll really enjoy cake at the track, I know Tang will


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Race Flyer*

OK Racers - the Mini "Darlington" Challenge race entry form is ready!

We only ask that you *pre-register*, you don’t have to prepay!!!! 

Pan Car Stock *will include 1 hand out motor* with race entry fee – all for $25!
All other class’s that don’t include a hand out motor are $20 for the first class.
*Novice BRP is only $5 w/paid adult entry!*

We will have race prizes, 50/50 raffle, food on site, a trophy for each novice racer, and a great track to run on!

You can email your information or drop the entry form in the mail box…. 

Hope to see you in April!


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi from toledo . Were coming to this event we will race 1/18 mini late model 4200kv class. Thanks 'Team Martis'


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Open gearing and body in the stock and lipo pan car classes?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

wazzer said:


> Open gearing and body in the stock and lipo pan car classes?


LiPo class will follow the summer series rules (see my website for all LiPo rules). LiPo 10/45 no wedge. I believe stock will be 10/48.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Rules of the race *

BRP Novice:

10-52 gearing
Assoc. 370 motor or 16d
4 cell 2/3a NiMH 
1/18 esc only
open body


Pancar Brushed:

10-45 gearing
1.400" rear tire max.
Handout motor (with pinion)
4 cell 2/3a NiMH
1/18 esc only
open body


Pancar 3100KV and Lipo: (Rules are same as BRP summer series rules!)

10-45 gearing (per specs from BRP summer series)
1.400" rear tire max.
3100Kv motors only (bring your own, per specs from BRP summer series)
2S lipo (per specs from BRP summer series)
1/18 esc only with "0" timing
Any BRP body except the "wedge" and "b-mod"


Pancar Open:

Anything goes!


Mini latemodel and Mini slider:

Open gearing
Open tires
4200Kv motor max (bring your own)
2S lipo or 6 cell 2/3a NiMH
1/18 esc's only, open timing


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm pleased to say there will be a Tech 

Motor, gears, tire diameter, esc, and batteries will be checked


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Please sign up for this race! We need to ensure we have enough food, room, and time for this event! Even if you are only 50%, send me your info....you dont have to pre-pay!!!
race info:
https://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/mini-darlington-challenge


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey

Put me in for the 3100 class and the unlimited BRP class


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Done - you not running the late model


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

micro hi from toledo. please sign us up for mini latemodel 4200kv class. i sent a email to michael elwood .for the darlington challenge thanks team martis


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi from toledo . Was wondering about running foam tires n wheels for the mini late models class. Rubber is ok but foams would be cool. Just a question . Thanks Team Martis


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Team Martis - you are registered for the race....thanks

We will only run rubber tires at this race.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi thanks micro. KOOL on rubber thought id put it out there about foams. Just a idea no big deal we have both for racing . See you there in April TEAM MARTIS


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Keep the entires comming!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro......Put me in for the 3100 class and open. 

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Dave - you are signed up! Others from Toledo comming up?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm in for open Pan and maybe brushed :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Thanks Dave - you are signed up! Others from Toledo comming up?


Looks like Dave Willey, Rich Mickle, Matt Heckman and myself will be driving out together. All four of us will be in the Open Pan Car Class....4200/2cell with wings. I will also be running in the 3100 class. Dave Willey and I also have LM Open cars with foams.  Hopefully someone else has LM Open cars. We'll bring them anyway. See everyone on the 16th.......early. Should be a fun time. :woohoo:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

I think the Greers are coming too!!!..............................*JUST KIDDING :tongue:* *LOL*


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi dave ! lil johns running in the stock latemodel class . were going there on fri to practice n then race sat . We're staying at the super 8 in medina .


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

all4fun said:


> I think the Greers are coming too!!!..............................*JUST KIDDING :tongue:* *LOL*


To bad - we need some entertainment!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

all4fun said:


> I think the Greers are coming too!!!..............................*JUST KIDDING :tongue:* *LOL*


I'm sure Bud has an extra rental


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I'm sure Bud has an extra rental


*Now that would be some intertainment!! :freak::lol:*


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hey micro did you get anymore latemodel entries?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

not at this point, but I think Wayne will run.... not sure if the other Toledo guys will bring rubber tires or the foam tires...


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:wavek micro ... well we'll be there on fri around 3 -330 . for practice. i know a few guys wanna run modefied aka "open" mini late model. we only have a 4200kv so we wont be in that class. hopefully more sign up ! :thumbsup: see ya fri team martis


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The 4200Kv mini latemodel class is going to have "open" tire choice.

I've had folks asking about running foams, run what you'd like 

Also, if you have a "mod" chassis', you can run those also. (Dave Berry) 

I want to keep it to 1 class of mini latemodels, but still keep a motor cap.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:tongue: AWESOME on the tires !!! were totally 4200kv ready . Thats the class were running :thumbsup: TEAM MARTIS


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll be coming to the race this friday the 8th and the mini darlington on the 15th i need the practice but not the 16th running lipo and stock i hope the body holds up


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> I'll be coming to the race this friday the 8th and the mini darlington on the 15th i need the practice but not the 16th running lipo and stock i hope the body holds up


We'll see you there James.

I'm sure Bud has more bodies!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We have some nice race prizes for you guys 

Speedcontrollers
motors
batteries
bodies
diff kits
wire
tires
aluminum parts
bearings
shirt/hat

It's going to be another fun time in sunny Brunswick, Ohio


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

MMMM lov race prizes. do we know the awards for 1st, 2nd, 3rd for each class? Sounds real fun cant wait


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> MMMM lov race prizes. do we know the awards for 1st, 2nd, 3rd for each class? Sounds real fun cant wait


1, 2, and 3 will most likely be parts specific to that class


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

i have my daughter on the 16th with her hair appointment and there would be no time to make it to the race on time but when we are done we will come to watch the race though i would love to watch the race


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

sweet sg1 we always need parts. we won some alumin hop ups last time .


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> sweet sg1 we always need parts. we won some alumin hop ups last time .


We'll have some more of those, a Team Scream 2S lipo, BSR foam tires, and some other goodies


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*race entry*

hi micro can you enter me for mini slider, mini latemodel and open pancar, transponder #3099991? thanks dave willey


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi mudguppydave you goin to race latemodel stock or just modified?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> hi mudguppydave you goin to race latemodel stock or just modified?


We're just having the 1 class for latemodels, 4200Kv motors, 2S lipos, open tires, open gear, 1/18 esc's with open timing, open chassis mods.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> We're just having the 1 class for latemodels, 4200Kv motors, 2S lipos, open tires, open gear, 1/18 esc's with open timing, open chassis mods.


:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Updates *

To help some folks out the start time on Saturday will be 2:00pm.
If we need to push it a bit later we can.

There will be a 50/50 drawing and a raffle for a BRP LTO kit!!
Proceeds will go to The Gate to help keep things going.

Friday will have practice, doors opening at 3:00pm.
If you can't make practice and would just like to stop out and set your pits up, not a problem.

Weather permitting, Mr. Mackin will be manning the grill!

Tech inspection will also be set up. Micro will have the rules for each class posted at the track. Any questions about the rules please ask. I'm trying to keep things as fair as possible. Sometimes the rules get "streched" a bit 

We will be checking:
ESC's and settings
gearing
rear tire diameter
batteries and motors

Each car will go through a pre-race check before qualifying starts, then spot checked before each heat. If someone would like to protest a car there is a $10.00 fee. If the car being protested is to be found "illegal" they loose that run. If it was legal, the protestor looses there $10.00 to that person.

If you have any questions feel free to post them


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

wow sat at 2 pm start time omg thats late . oh well guess we can sleep in a bit lol :tongue: see you all fri for practice:wave:


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

sg1 u allways have me confused


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> To help some folks out the start time on Saturday will be 2:00pm.
> If we need to push it a bit later we can.
> 
> There will be a 50/50 drawing and a raffle for a BRP LTO kit!!
> ...


Thanks SG1 !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> wow sat at 2 pm start time omg thats late . oh well guess we can sleep in a bit lol :tongue: see you all fri for practice:wave:


You'll have time for ALOT of Saturday morning practice!
Doors will still open at 8am.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> sg1 u allways have me confused


ThAnK YoU... I ThInK...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

There will be 1 more change to be coming 

Stay tuned........


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

can you practice sat if you practice fri ? were coming out fri already paid for a hotel


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> can you practice sat if you practice fri ? were coming out fri already paid for a hotel


Yep, we're just starting qualifying later on Saturday.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*The Big Change *



sg1 said:


> There will be 1 more change to be coming
> 
> Stay tuned........


The change will be the entry fees! There will be alot of guys not coming to the Friday night practice, so entry fees are changed to be the same as a club race  There will be a $5.00 fee for those who practice Friday night. This was the same pricing as the last "big" race we ran here 

$20.00 Pancar brushed stock (includes handout motor and gear)
$15.00 all other classes
FREE for Novice

There will still be a $5.00 discount on your 2nd class and $10.00 discount on your 3rd and beyond.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

In addition to the 3100 class that I've already signed up for, sign me up for stock. 2.4 ghz, transponder # 9221963.

Thanks, Ross


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Crusty said:


> In addition to the 3100 class that I've already signed up for, sign me up for stock. 2.4 ghz, transponder # 9221963.
> 
> Thanks, Ross



Not a problem.

-Wayne


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

sg1 do u know the size of allen wrench for rapture


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> sg1 do u know the size of allen wrench for rapture


The fasteners that hold the pod plates on are .050"
All others are .062"


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

so i need a .050 allen wrench


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

a average stock car how many amps are drawn


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> a average stock car how many amps are drawn


If you're talking brushed motors, they free rev at approx. .8 to 1.0 amps
Under a load I'd guess 10 or so amps taking off then maybe 2 amps or less once they are going.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

well i charged my nimh @ 1.5 amps but now going up to1.8 amps but now when i run the motor it is making a noise should i charge a higher amperage


----------



## BruceSi (Dec 5, 2009)

Ditto That Micro and Bud. 

As inspector Cleuseu would say: "Lee Pou", and after James says: "But that was MY Brand New Lee Pou BRP",,,,

Cleuseu: "Not tinny More"

Ha ha

Micro,,,,Do you have any more 3100 motors? and if not how do I get a back-up?

Bruce


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

im not talking about my lipo im talking about my stock car


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> well i charged my nimh @ 1.5 amps but now going up to1.8 amps but now when i run the motor it is making a noise should i charge a higher amperage


3 amp charge rate with NiMh
Use somemotor spray and oil the bushings and a drop of Hyperdrops on the comm.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Brp Lto Raffle*

Hey folks,

Some people were interested in purchasing raffle tickets for the a NEW BRP LTO kit we will be raffling off even though they won't be there. 

It's not a problem!!

I have a few out of state people asking, send P.P. to [email protected] as a "gift" and I'll get your tickets and numbers for you  Prices are 1 for $1.00 or 6 for $5.00


Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bruce I have a few 3100 motors that I will bring to the race. I would like to keep them for folks that have a motor die. New motors are on back order and should be at my house by the end of April. At that time you can buy a spare. The ESC's should be back in stock at hobbypartz by end of next week.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Just a recap on what classes we will be running from our group of 4 coming from Toledo......

Rich Mickle...........Pan Car Open
Dave Willey..........Mini Slider, Pan Car Open, LM
Matt Heckman......3100 Brushless
Dave Berry...........3100 Brushless, Pan Car Open, LM

See everyone Saturday Morning. Looking forward to it. Also....a *BIG* thank you to Wayne Gerber, and crew for all they are doing for all of us so we can have a great racing facility to race at. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

all4fun said:


> Just a recap on what classes we will be running from our group of 4 coming from Toledo......
> 
> Rich Mickle...........Pan Car Open
> Dave Willey..........Mini Slider, Pan Car Open, LM
> ...


You are too kind Dave 
I can't wait to see your smiling face again.....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Remember the rules *

BRP Novice:

10-52 gearing
Assoc. 370 motor or 16d
4 cell 2/3a NiMH 
1/18 esc only
open body


Pancar Brushed:

10-45 gearing
1.400" rear tire max.
Handout motor (with pinion)
4 cell 2/3a NiMH
1/18 esc only
open body


Pancar 3100KV and Lipo: (same rules as BRP summer series!!)

10-45 gearing (per specs from BRP summer series)
1.400" rear tire max.
3100Kv motors only (bring your own, per specs from BRP summer series)
2S lipo (per specs from BRP summer series)
1/18 esc only with "0" timing
Any BRP body except the "wedge" and "b-mod"


Pancar Open:

Anything goes!


Mini latemodel and Mini slider:

Open gearing
Open tires
4200Kv motor max (bring your own)
2S lipo or 6 cell 2/3a NiMH
1/18 esc's only, open timing


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:wave: hi here in toledo ... were coming too. lil johns running latemodel. we shouldve already been reg. with micro . will be there fri an sat :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

i now think and very shure that my brush motor is bad it is making bird noises and when it makes the noise the pinion gear moves right to left pasenger side to driver side thank god for my lipo


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> i now think and very shure that my brush motor is bad it is making bird noises and when it makes the noise the pinion gear moves right to left pasenger side to driver side thank god for my lipo


If you're running "brushed class" this weekend you get a nice new motor with a pinion with your 20.00 entry


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro,
Could you bring your arbors for truing Mini Latemodel tires??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

bird noise is good it's spring time !!


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

sg1 said:


> If you're running "brushed class" this weekend you get a nice new motor with a pinion with your 20.00 entry


wow thats cool but if i run brushed and lipo how much will that cost me im allready getting to car bodies from bud at 20 a pop


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> wow thats cool but if i run brushed and lipo how much will that cost me im allready getting to car bodies from bud at 20 a pop


To race lipo and brushed the cost is $30.00 for entry (that doesn't include Friday's practice, $5.00)


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*SUCH A Deal !!!*

For those running brushed class I have 3, count 'em, 3 B1 speed controls. One is brand new in the original box, one is out of my oval car and set a new track record, so you know its fast, and one out of my road car, works fine. First $75 takes 'em all.

Ross J


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The weather forcast looks great for Saturday, low 50's and rain!
Where better to be then inside racing BRP cars


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have a bunch of scalpel gears for sat priced to sellllllll.

I will be there about 9:00 don't know if I'm going out Friday night yet.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I know Taco, James, Myself, Micro, and Makin will be there Friday


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> I know Taco, James, Myself, Micro, and Makin will be there Friday


OK !!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

When you come out Friday, please bring some front and rear tires!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

wayne ygpm


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

ghoulardi said:


> For those running brushed class I have 3, count 'em, 3 B1 speed controls. One is brand new in the original box, one is out of my oval car and set a new track record, so you know its fast, and one out of my road car, works fine. First $75 takes 'em all.
> 
> Ross J


are you the one with the niftech


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

BudBartos said:


> OK !!


bud u have my cars


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I have Your bodies !!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I need tires!


----------



## quinn frazier (Jul 20, 2004)

what kind of oval classes do yal run and what kind of turn outs do yal have? The reason I ask is that I race in MD and PA and would like to see 1/18th oval get started over here thanks in advance


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

quinn frazier said:


> what kind of oval classes do yal run and what kind of turn outs do yal have? The reason I ask is that I race in MD and PA and would like to see 1/18th oval get started over here thanks in advance


We just finished out race and had almost 40 1/18 entries. It was a long and fun day.


----------



## quinn frazier (Jul 20, 2004)

that's a great turn out i would like to see oval get started here maybe this upcoming season


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks to Wayne for letting me run his car. Not bad for the first time running 1/18, huh?

PS - Practice is overrated.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Another great day of Oval racing with the "BRP GANG" at the Gate. Wayne, Tina, Chuck, and crew.....thanks again for all the work preparing for this fun race for all of us to enjoy. The food was UMMMMM good too. Happy 5th birthday to Travis. Tina, the Birthday cake was very good. Pleanty of door prizes for everyone. The 3100kv brushless/Lipo class with zero ESC timing made for some close racing. Tang, Micro, and Dave (Driving Wayne's car) seem to be the guys to beat in the 3100 class. I think this class is going to be a lot of fun and big success. The group from Toledo that I drove over with.....Matt H, Dave W, Rich M and myself really had fun. We will all definately be back for another planned Oval race at the Gate. Tim Wasser, as usual, it was good to see you again and was fun racing with you. :thumbsup:
See everyone at the next race at the Gate.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I just wanted to thank everyone who came. We had guys from Michigan, Toledo, and our BRP local following!

Also a big thanks to the people who put in time during the week and race day to make this race possible! I'm sure I'll forget someone but here it goes anyway: Tina, Chuck, Ron, Hobbywing, Wedge, Ian, Micro Racer, Travis, and Joe. If I missed anyone, I'm sorry. I'm still tired and my eyes are 1/2 open...

Also to all the sponsors who donated gifts:

BRP
Parma/PSE
Team Scream
Power Push
B-Fast
TQ wire
CRC
Castle 
Paint Monster

Races like this help keep NORCAR at the Gate alive!

I'm looking forward to the next 1/18 oval race 
My cars are ready, even though I didn't have time to race one.

-Wayne


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

A BIG thank you to:
The Gerber's - To ensure a smooth race, Wayne did not run his 2 cars that he spent several hours getting ready!!! Although both cars with hired drivers did very well!!! Thanks to Tina for keeping the food coming, and the tasty birthday cake!

Chuck - Thanks for all the behind the scene's help! Cooking all the food in the wind and rain!!!! 

The new NORCAR crew - thanks for the very cool track, clean facility, and for keeping everything running smooth!

The Racers - Thanks for coming out! By the looks of it, everyone went home with some nice race door prizes, and great memories!!!

I hope to see some more cool oval track layouts in the future!!


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:wave: good morning 1/18 racers. We had a great time at the gate "DARLINGTON" challenge. Wow what a fun time trying to race in the latemodel class. Lots of comp with very fast cars. Great job to all racers all weekend. Nice prizes to wayne AWESOME:hat:. Super job to lil john in the latemodel class racing with the big boys. Takin 3rd in the A main. Not bad for a 11yr old dude. Cant wait till the next race !!! wayne keep on scheduling races n we will come :thumbsup: Thanks again had a AWESOME time at THE GATE !


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

TEAM MARTIS driver john takes 3rd in latemodel 4200 kv


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

congrats to John for his 3rd place finish!

Wayne - How about posting the top 3 in each class?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Results!*

Novice (A-Main)
TQ: Dominic Blackstock

1-Dominic Blackstock
2-Zack Schuttenberg
3-Emma Elwood
4-George Carrubba
5-Alexis Aguilar

Mongrel (A-Main)
TQ: Steve Schuttemburg

1-Joe Klebau
2-Ron Mick
3-Steve Schuttemburg

Mini Late Model (A-Main)
TQ: Dave Willey

1-Dave Berry
2-Ron Mick
3-John Martis

BRP Brushed stock (A-Main)
TQ: Bud Bartos

1-Bud Bartos
2-Don Smolick
3-TACO!

BRP Open (A-Main)
TQ: Dave Berry

1-Dave Berry
2-Tim Waaso
3-Rich Mickel

Mini Slider (A-Main)
TQ: Tim Waaso

1-Tim Wasso
2-Dave Willey

BRP Lipo/3100Kv (B-main)
TQ: Pat Barber

1-Tony "SLIM" Carrubba
2-Tim Waaso
3-Ross Knisely

BRP Lipo/3100Kv (A-Main)
TQ: Pat Barber

1-Joe Klebau
2-Mike "Micro Racer" Elwood
3-Ross Jaenke


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks micro i had fun racing you again


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Great race !!!! Great Job Guys and Girls !! Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Was a great race, wish I could have run. Congrads to all the racers, looking forward to the next race. A big thanks to all the people helping out.
-Ian


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

tcian said:


> Was a great race, wish I could have run. Congrads to all the racers, looking forward to the next race. A big thanks to all the people helping out.
> -Ian


Ian, thanks to you for helping out. That was a huge help. Hopefully you can get the car on the track soon.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Ian, thanks to you for helping out. That was a huge help. Hopefully you can get the car on the track soon.


Yea im hoping to have it on the track by may, well see all depend on how much time i have.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Thanks again*

Yes indeed, thanks again to those who worked to set up & run another fun day of racing, Tasty food, nice goodies and lots of good close racin' .

Thanks guys ! :thumbsup:


----------

